# Smev hob not staying lit



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're on a site next to a non-MHF infidel :roll: who has a problem with his Chausson Welcome 75 (collected new in November 2007).

The gas heater and fridge work fine, but their 3 burner Smev hob fails to stay alight. It will light, stay alight for a few seconds, and then go out again. We have the same hob, same vintage Chausson (from the same dealer), and don't have a problem with ours. Is there anything they can try before demanding a new hob?

It's been back to the dealer a couple of times to be fixed, but each time it has been the same. Each ring is the same, and the burner outlets aren't clogged up. Different gas (propane) bottles have been used.

Gerald


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Perhaps the infidels wife has fixed it so she doesn't have to cook :lol: :lol: 

Sorry Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

clianthus said:


> Perhaps the infidels wife has fixed it so she doesn't have to cook


 :lol: :lol: Got experience of this, Jen? :wink:

One thing I didn't suggest is looking at the shutoff valve which is located in the cupboard underneath the hob - it might be turned down, although I would have thought the dealer would have checked that.

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Hob prob*

Hi Gerald and Annie. 

If it were ours, I'd be looking at the supply to the hob. Strictly speaking, the only thing that might interrupt the flow would be a partly closed valve or blocked or damaged pipework. 

If it were a flame failure device, I'd expect that to apply to only one ring, not all three. Is there an oven under the hob? If yes, does it stay lit? If NO... :?

I hope you can offer some assistance, otherwise, as suggested, they'll have to dine out!! :lol:  :lol:

PS Have you got your MHF business cards to recruit a new member? :roll:


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

True missionary work Gerald! Proving to the infidels that there is an MHF and it truely is good. :lol: :lol: 

Is there a "flame failure" device on this particular hob? That could be faulty or maybe some swarf or debris in the supply line after the shut off valve. A tricky one either way. Hope it gets resolved. Good luck.
Rob.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for your suggestions / confirmation, guys.

I've never thought of it as missionary work before, but maybe you're right. I have to admit, it was Annie who brought up MHF, although I did wave my MHF Global Rally 2007 mug at them later :wink:

Mind you, they're over here to see steam locos, as they're steam engine nuts. Still, I suppose MHF is a broad church, it takes all sorts, etc etc.

There I go again, likening MHF to some sort of religion ... 

Gerald


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We've a 2007 van too and the hob is hard to light - takes ages to 'take'. Apparently it has to reach a certain temperature (so the dealer says) before it'll stay on, so on cold days you've to hold it in quite a while - 10-15 secs maybe.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

My McLouis is going in to Don Amotts on monday morning for the same type of thing but only one faulty thermocouple but it is usually easier to drop in a new hob complete but I will report back nex week before we go to france for 3 months.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

If anyone knows how to get the spark ignition to work on the Smev hob I'd be grateful, hold the little rocker switch down and nothing happens, is it a big job to dismantle?

Dave


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, sometimes ave the same problem on my Chausson Welcome 5, altho it's a hob problem and not particular just to Chausson. Vibrations when travelling and other factors can make the thermoccouplings stick. Best solution of course is to get them serviced or changed, but have discovered a smart tap on the offending thermocouple with a spoon handle often does the trick. The thermocouple by the way is that little knob thing protruding from the side of each burner.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Gerald

Is there air getting in somewhere. When the hob goes out is there a smell of gas. I know from experience that if air is present this problem can present itself. Presumably, though, if air was allowed in it would be more likely that gas would escape. 


Tim


----------

